# john deere 3020 powershift problems



## rans (Nov 1, 2014)

i got a 3020 powershift diesel serial R117225. shifting through the speeds, when engaged into 7th speed it seems as more than one gear is engaged because the engines chokes and than goes. 8th speed is fine. when in neutral (not in parking) the tractor creeps forward. any ideas how to fix ?


----------

